# Frösche Quacken nicht mehr ?



## Maxwell (31. Mai 2007)

Hallo Board,

seit zwei Tagen Quacken meine __ Frösche, ca.15 -  nicht mehr. Ab und zu mal ein vereinzeltes Quack aber sonst nichts  
Noch letzte Woche haben die gequackt wie die Irren - besonders Nachts.

Ich kann nicht so recht verstehen warum da auf einmal Funkstille ist? Da sind sie noch alle, habe sie gestern alle gesehen. Alle haben auf Ihren Lieblingsplätzen gesessen aber zu sagen haben sie sich scheinbar nichts mehr :? 

Weiss jemand warum die nicht mehr Quacken? Normalerweise geht die Quackerei doch bis ca. mitte Juni ?

Danke für Info und Gruss
Maxwell


----------



## Dodi (31. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Frösche Quacken nicht mehr ?*

Hi Maxwell!

Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass die Natur dieses Jahr schon weiter ist als sonst (denke mal an den warmen April!)...


----------



## Maxwell (31. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Frösche Quacken nicht mehr ?*

Hallo Dodi,

das mit dem warmen April stimmt und die Natur war bzw. ist Ihrer zeit ja um ca. zwei Wochen voraus. Aber meine Frösche sitzen sogar wieder in Rudeln zusammen was sie eigentlich in der Paarungszeit sonst nicht machen :? 
Da herrscht normalerweise der blanke Neid um den besten Platz oder das beste Weibchen.

Gruss
Maxwell


----------



## Eugen (31. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Frösche Quacken nicht mehr ?*

Hallo Maxwell,
vielleicht sind die fertig mit .... und wollen jetzt einfach ihre Ruhe.
Soll auch bei Menschen vorkommen. 
PS: Die quacken nicht,die quaken


----------



## Steffen (31. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Frösche Quacken nicht mehr ?*

Hallo,

Also meiner Quackt noch  .... aber Fröche Quacken nur bis Juni dann ist es 
angeblich vorbei ...


----------



## midnite (31. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Frösche Quacken nicht mehr ?*

wir haben hier einige Jungfrosche im Teich die wohl noch nicht ans vermehren denken.
Dazu eine ausgewachsene der vergeblich (immer noch) lauthals eine Partnerin herbeizurufen versucht.
der arme Kerl tut mir schon ein bischen leid, die ganze nacht quackt er so gut er kann und morgens hat er quasi eine artgenosse im hals  
ich schätze lange hat er nicht mehr, mein Sohn (der sein Zimmer direkt überm Teich hat) sehnt sich schon länge nach Quarckende  

Gruß,

Tom


----------



## Doris (31. Mai 2007)

*AW:  Frösche Quacken nicht mehr ?*

Hallo Maxwell

Unsere Froggis sind mittlerweile auch ruhiger geworden. Scheint so als "hätten sie fertig"  

Vereinzelt hört man wohl noch mal ein gequake, aber das meiste und lauteste ist vorbei. Aber keine Bange... im nächsten Jahr sind sie alle wieder da... und noch ein paar mehr


----------



## Wasserfloh (1. Juni 2007)

*AW:  Frösche Quacken nicht mehr ?*

Moin... 

*hm?*... bei meinen habe ich das Gefühl, es ist ihnen im Moment nur nicht "warm genug", denn "kurze Quackpausen" gab es vorher (beim Wetterknick) auch schon mal. Als es dann wieder wärmer wurde, fing das "singen" auch wieder an. 

Gerade im Sommer, wenns abends schön warm ist, hört man ja immer irgendwo Frösche, jedenfalls hier. 

Was mir aber jetzt aufgefallen ist, erwachsene Frösche sind nicht mehr so viele an meinem Teich (haben ihre Pflicht wohl schon getan  ), dafür "fallen" jetzt immer mehr Jungfrösche hinein   Wenn ich nun an den Teich gehe, ploppt es wie wild, weil die alle hektisch ins Wasser hoppen


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (1. Juni 2007)

*AW:  Frösche Quacken nicht mehr ?*



			
				Maxwell schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Board,
> 
> seit zwei Tagen Quacken meine Frösche, ca.15 -  nicht mehr. Ab und zu mal ein vereinzeltes Quack aber sonst nichts



Es wäre schön, wenn sich unsere (vorwiegend) Teichfrösche daran mal ein Beispiel nähmen ... bei uns wird noch fleissig und ziemlich lautstark "gequakt" und das auch bei den jetzigen nicht mehr ganz so warmen Temperaturen. ...


----------



## Annett (2. Juni 2007)

*AW:  Frösche Quacken nicht mehr ?*

Moin,

also unsere sind noch fleißig dabei. Die haben aber auch erst 14 Tage später angefangen, da es hier länger kühl war...
"Alles braucht seine Zeit." 

Zum Glück wohnen alle Beteiligten gute 50m vom Teich entfernt und haben Schallschutzfenster. 
Die Nachbarn finden das Konzert abends im Garten wohl recht angenehm - sagen sie. 
Wenn der Teich allerdings direkt am Schlafzimmerfenster liegt, kann ich mir den Ärger schon ganz gut vorstellen.
Vielleicht hilft einigen Geplagten in diesem Thread der Link in Post Nr. 9 von mir weiter?


----------



## Thorsten (2. Juni 2007)

*AW:  Frösche Quacken nicht mehr ?*

Bei uns ist auch Funkstille


----------

